# Hello!



## gayal (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello everyone!
I got my first Satins today and I must say I simply love they way they shine  
Really looking forward to learning more about them from this forum!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.
Have a good time at the forum.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

